# Montauk Report



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Montauk Report for Monday 10/19/04 


Fished Montauk Point for the first time from 3pm to 5pm, but stayed until 6 scanning the water for baitfish and taking pictures of the area—really pretty area. I will post pictures later. 

To the fishing: during my time of casting spoons and white buck tail jigs, nothing hit nor was anyone else getting any hits. From what I’ve heard, the night before around 5 to 7pm was producing some nice stripers, but the last few days overall has been very slow. 

Weather was in the 50’s, no rain with a SW wind. During the time I was fished, it was on a moving outgoing tide. Will try again in a couple days.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks for sharing! Looking forward to the pics.


----------

